# Colonoscopy Prep - needing suggestions



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,I'm 24 years old and having my first colonoscopy on November 8th. I haven't gotten my prep instructions yet, but I think my prep is going to have to be a 2-day thing, because I have such slow motility and constipation. Dr. Said something about giving me a longer prep-time.Also, the past couple of times I took dulcolax I had very terrible reactions to it, sick for almost 2 days. So I am hesitant to do a prep that involves dulcolax, and Miralax is another one I'm hesitant to try. Whatever happened to that phosphosoda stuff? I'm scared of Golytely because I know I won't be able to drink such high volumes of liquid without throwing up.If anyone has any advice on a prep they've had success with, even if it was one of the ones I mentioned above, I'd love to hear about it. Any and all information would be a huge help, and you can tell me anything, nothing is "TMI" here.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

AliKWell see what prep the Dr wants to give you. You may find that the prep.. combined with a diet adjustment.... may not make you feel too bad at all. Lower residue foods might be better for a few days leading up etc. But ask your Dr or someone there at the office about the prep and your specific concerns. Let them know about how you feel you will do with the Golytely. The point is to clean out your system so that they can do a good examination. Not to make ya miserable. But remember the prep is the mmost challenging part of the whole thing for everyone usually. You may have to have more 'prep' as in a longer one than the avg bear or someone more diarrhea prone... but I think you will be ok. Just give the Doc's office a call. Do it on Monday so that you can feel more relaxed about the whole thing.Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ali I just read your other thread... I realize you are dealing with Severe constipation. (Or a colon that just isn't working) Your Dr's know this so they will probably have your prep tailored a bit differently. If you can don't think whatever they are telling you to use will work from your own past experience... it is imperative that you tell them this right up front. You know your body better than they do.Keep us posted hon.


----------



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

I think you're just going to have to wait and get your prep instructions firstand follow them as closely as you can. You can ask your doctor if you can takesome magnesium citrate along with the miralax, but I would follow your physician'sinstructions - every time I've had a colonoscopy, I've had very explicit instructionsthat came with it.


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi AliKayeI really feel for you. Be very up front with your GI about your concerns over the prep. The last time I had to prep for a colonoscopy I was told to do the Miralax prep. Now the GI knew I had IBS with chronic constipation due to impaired motility, but he assured me that this was the best prep and it works for everyone. WELL, I drank the whole bottle of Miralax mixed with gatoraide and followed every direction given. But, all that happened was that I became painfully bloated and nothing (and I mean nothing!) came out. Eventually, at 3AM in the morning, the on call Dr, directed me to use an entire box of Dulcolax suppositories two at a time over a period of 2hrs to get what I could out. It was not pretty. I will never consume Miralax again...nor gatoraide for that matter, because my taste buds now associate it with Miralax...oh well, lesson learned.Now I don't want to scare you, or discourage you, but you know your body much better than the GI, so make your concerns very clear to him/her. In the future I will make sure that they understand that I need a stimulant laxative, that osmotics just cause the fluid to be pulled into my gut, but then it just sits there going nowhere. The stupid GI just scratched his head and said that never happens, this prep always works.Like everyone says, the prep is generally the worst part. Make sure to stock your bathroom with some light good reading, some great music, extra soft toilet paper, baby wipes, and a small cooler with appropriate clear beverages - so you don't become dehydrated. And if you share your bathroom with anyone, kick that person out of the apt/house.Please remember that this was my personal experience and everyone is different. I here that Miralax does work for many, just not for me. But make sure you firmly explain your concerns to the GI.Best of luck, you'll make it. Please let us know how it goes.Zanne


----------



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

Dear Zanny, You are not alone. Miralax irritates my bowels just for BM. I am chronically constipated.So my Dr. prescribed it for routine consumption. For a long time I did not understand why BM gives me so much pain. When I stopped using Miralax pain stopped . I will never take it again.


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks RubinIt is nice to know I'm not alone, especially since I'm feeling very alone with this IBS today. After previously refusing to try Amitiza, I finally consented to try the 8mcg twice a day. I'm quite at the end of my rope with this chronic constipation and I really hoped that it would help, at least a little bit. But after 5 days I just couldn't take it any more, the Amitiza cause yet more painful bloating and horrible gas and did not help my constipation at all. I struggle every day to keep my symptoms under control, if I had some hint of improvement I would have perhaps tried it a little longer to see if the side effects diminished. But I just couldn't put another one of those pills in my mouth. A very frustrating illness. Oh how I miss my Zelnorm! I think I need to move to England so I can try Resolor.Sorry AliKaye to hijack your post.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Zanne said:


> Thanks RubinIt is nice to know I'm not alone, especially since I'm feeling very alone with this IBS today. After previously refusing to try Amitiza, I finally consented to try the 8mcg twice a day. I'm quite at the end of my rope with this chronic constipation and I really hoped that it would help, at least a little bit. But after 5 days I just couldn't take it any more, the Amitiza cause yet more painful bloating and horrible gas and did not help my constipation at all. I struggle every day to keep my symptoms under control, if I had some hint of improvement I would have perhaps tried it a little longer to see if the side effects diminished. But I just couldn't put another one of those pills in my mouth. A very frustrating illness. Oh how I miss my Zelnorm! I think I need to move to England so I can try Resolor.Sorry AliKaye to hijack your post.


Zanne, thanks for the advice - I have an appointment next week, the week before my colonoscopy and I'm going to ask the doctor about the prep she plans on giving me. I already hate miralax as it is, and I just have the feeling I would have the same results from a miralax prep as you did. My Dr. told me to take 4 capfuls a day until my next appointment with her, and I've had to stop. It didn't make my movements more frequent, and caused my symptoms to become even worse (gas, bloating, etc.) I also don't like the fact that it hasn't even been studied for long-term use, and that all it is, is powdered plastic. I have to think that over time ingesting powdered plastic must have some kind of effect on the body, even if we "don't absorb it". Anyways, it does make everything softer, but that is not my problem - now I'm just full of soft stool that won't move. So I'm going to mention needing a stimulant or something with my prep. Is golytely the same thing as miralax? I am also trying to figure out where to do my prep, I live in a dorm at an all-girls school and I DO NOT want to do it in my dorm room/bathroom because it is shared. I also don't want to drive all the way home that weekend and have to drive several hours back the morning of my appointment, in case I still have prep to finish. So I am considering getting a hotel room for a night or two and doing the prep there, though my parents think it's "unnecessary"...but neither of them has had to go through a colonoscopy prep before. I think my mom is assuming it's the same as taking a laxative, I tried to explain to her it's like taking 100X the regular dose of a laxative...but I don't think she gets it. But the hotel idea is looking better every day...I think I will need space to be relaxed and alone.And I'm with you on the Zelnorm - from what I can remember, it was so long ago, that was the closest I've felt to normal...ever. I still can't believe they took it away without really testing it out. There are so many worse drugs out there with even worse side effects, and people have access to them every day. It is very frustrating. My GI doctor is overwhelmed with my issues and said she doesn't think there is anything else she can do, so she referred me to UNC's center for gastroenterology & motility for an appointment the week after my colonoscopy, so I will make sure to ask if there are any new developments with resolor. I know lots of us are waiting for a new drug.I know those "alone" days...lately it seems like all of mine are like that. Just know that whenever you're feeling down, I most likely am too. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank you AliKayeI agree with you on the Miralax. When I took the megadose for my prep, I felt like I had poisoned myself. My intestines were full of this slurry that just sat there. I felt unimaginably horrible. I completely understand when you say that fluid is drawn into stool, but it still just sits there going nowhere, while you become more and more painfully bloated. I also question Miralax's long term safety. And, yes I think golytely is the same as Miralax. But ask your doctor to be sure.Definately convince your parents that you need to stay in a hotel to do your prep. And you are right, you don't want a long drive the morning of your colonoscopy. I would not want to do a prep in a dorm environment. How old are your parents? Surely they have friends that have hit the magical age of 50, or perhaps you have grandparents that have had to do "the prep." Try to convey to them that "the prep" can be even more challenging to us IBS'ers.The last GI I saw basically through up his hands and said I knew more about this illness than he did and he had no options to offer me. My primary's PA has been the most helpful, in at least she listens and is supportive and trys to come up with new ideas. The GI always make me feel like they just want me to go away.I fully agree on the level of frustration I experience when it comes to dangerous meds that are available out there, but they pull Zelnorm off the market, when it was our only option. Big Pharma and the FDA - money, money, money and cover your a$$.Hang in there.Zanne


----------



## chronicallyme (Aug 30, 2001)

AliKaye said:


> Hi everyone,I'm 24 years old and having my first colonoscopy on November 8th. I haven't gotten my prep instructions yet, but I think my prep is going to have to be a 2-day thing, because I have such slow motility and constipation. Dr. Said something about giving me a longer prep-time.Also, the past couple of times I took dulcolax I had very terrible reactions to it, sick for almost 2 days. So I am hesitant to do a prep that involves dulcolax, and Miralax is another one I'm hesitant to try. Whatever happened to that phosphosoda stuff? I'm scared of Golytely because I know I won't be able to drink such high volumes of liquid without throwing up.If anyone has any advice on a prep they've had success with, even if it was one of the ones I mentioned above, I'd love to hear about it. Any and all information would be a huge help, and you can tell me anything, nothing is "TMI" here.


Hi,I wanted to reply and also to tell what just happened to me on Wednesday, Oct. 27th. I have had 2 previous colonoscopies. The 1st one, I took the Fleet's (off the market now), the 2nd the pills. Both were terribley unpleasant, but I did it. Now, my Dr. said he doesn't want to use the pills as they are associated with kidney damage (similar make-p to the Fleet's). So, I was given the gatorade and mirilax prep. I was told it was an "easy" prep. and even a friend of mine told me how easy it was for her (she drank her's with crystal lite iced tea). But I have severe IBS functional gas and bloating/C, and in the best of times, my intestines are a mess. Previous experience with mirilax had been bad, but I thought with this megadose, it would just "go". I took 2 dulcolax tablets at 12:00 noon, proceeded to get severe cramping. Then, with nothing happening, at 5:00 PM I started drinking the gatorade/mirlax combo (64 oz/8 glasses). I got through four 8 oz. glasses and had 1 or 2 BMs. I was forcing the 5th one down (this is over about an hour so far), feeling very queasy, and I vomited up the 5th glass, and prob the 4th as well. I called the Dr. on call. (I also had a searing headache for most of the day). He finally called back in about an hour (!) and said it was "mind over matter" and I should have tea and lie down and proceed to drink very slowly. Well, I proceeded to vomit what was left in me for the next few hours,couldn't keep anything down, and cancelled my colo for that next am. I was afraid I wasn't cleaned out enough. I didn't want to take the (slight) risk of anesthesia and pay my $1200.00 co-pay only to be told my Dr. couldn't "see" enough. Once again, I was told that mirilax was the "easiest" prep, and most people had no problem. what was the matter, didn't I like gatorade? I was speechless anyway from this whole experience, but that was unanswerable. The scheduling nurse at the office the next day told me I was "unique", she had never heard of anyone having a problem with this "easy" prep.I spoke to my Dr. the next day. He suggested a 2-day fast (liquids) and taking a 10 oz. bottle of citrate of magnesia both nights as a "gentler" way of doing the prep for me. He said the golytly was "worse" than the mirilax, and I had very few options. Has anyone heard of this 2-day fast as an alternative? It sounds dreadful also. But I am still in an intestinal upheaval today (Friday). The Dr. said it may be in my systen for 4-5 days after the prep! And I didn't even get a colonoscopy for all of my suffering! He did suggest, however, that next time, even if I can't finish all the stuff, to come in anyway. He said 50% of the time he can "see" while doing the scope in those cases. I am open to feedback and suggestions from those of you who have been through a bad prep, and also feedback on the 2-day prep idea for people with delicate GI tracts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

joyb52 said:


> Hi,I wanted to reply and also to tell what just happened to me on Wednesday, Oct. 27th. I have had 2 previous colonoscopies. The 1st one, I took the Fleet's (off the market now), the 2nd the pills. Both were terribley unpleasant, but I did it. Now, my Dr. said he doesn't want to use the pills as they are associated with kidney damage (similar make-p to the Fleet's). So, I was given the gatorade and mirilax prep. I was told it was an "easy" prep. and even a friend of mine told me how easy it was for her (she drank her's with crystal lite iced tea). But I have severe IBS functional gas and bloating/C, and in the best of times, my intestines are a mess. Previous experience with mirilax had been bad, but I thought with this megadose, it would just "go". I took 2 dulcolax tablets at 12:00 noon, proceeded to get severe cramping. Then, with nothing happening, at 5:00 PM I started drinking the gatorade/mirlax combo (64 oz/8 glasses). I got through four 8 oz. glasses and had 1 or 2 BMs. I was forcing the 5th one down (this is over about an hour so far), feeling very queasy, and I vomited up the 5th glass, and prob the 4th as well. I called the Dr. on call. (I also had a searing headache for most of the day). He finally called back in about an hour (!) and said it was "mind over matter" and I should have tea and lie down and proceed to drink very slowly. Well, I proceeded to vomit what was left in me for the next few hours,couldn't keep anything down, and cancelled my colo for that next am. I was afraid I wasn't cleaned out enough. I didn't want to take the (slight) risk of anesthesia and pay my $1200.00 co-pay only to be told my Dr. couldn't "see" enough. Once again, I was told that mirilax was the "easiest" prep, and most people had no problem. what was the matter, didn't I like gatorade? I was speechless anyway from this whole experience, but that was unanswerable. The scheduling nurse at the office the next day told me I was "unique", she had never heard of anyone having a problem with this "easy" prep.I spoke to my Dr. the next day. He suggested a 2-day fast (liquids) and taking a 10 oz. bottle of citrate of magnesia both nights as a "gentler" way of doing the prep for me. He said the golytly was "worse" than the mirilax, and I had very few options. Has anyone heard of this 2-day fast as an alternative? It sounds dreadful also. But I am still in an intestinal upheaval today (Friday). The Dr. said it may be in my systen for 4-5 days after the prep! And I didn't even get a colonoscopy for all of my suffering! He did suggest, however, that next time, even if I can't finish all the stuff, to come in anyway. He said 50% of the time he can "see" while doing the scope in those cases. I am open to feedback and suggestions from those of you who have been through a bad prep, and also feedback on the 2-day prep idea for people with delicate GI tracts.


Thanks for your story, that is exactly how I feel I would react to the miralax. I think when doctors prescribe their preps for the colonoscopy, they usually prescribe the same one to everyone - unless we ask about other options. And most people going in for colonoscopies are 50 and over and it is just a routine procedure. I think doctors need to understand that although the prep might work well on someone with no bowel issues, for those of us who do have issues, especially things like IBS or constipation (I'm one of the constipation people) for those of us, a different approach is needed. I can drink gallons of something like miralax but all it will probably do is swish around inside of me making me feel bloated and miserable.I heard they still sell the phospho soda at the drugstore, but doctors usually don't prescribe it anymore. I would prefer that, because you drink a small bottle of stuff mixed with whatever, and then just drink a LOT of glasses of water afterward. I think that's one of the reasons so many people were having problems with their kidneys with it, they weren't drinking enough water afterward.I have also thought about doing a prep similar to the one you described, with a liquid fast for a day or two, and then the citrate of magnesia, and maybe adding in a dulcolax or two.You would think that with all of this technology they would have an amazing prep for people with different needs. But it's easy for them to just prescribe a prep, because aren't the ones who have to go home and take it.


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Joy - how I feel your pain! I'm so sorry you're going through this. And then how the medical staff treats you is infuriating. After my unsuccessful Miralax prep followed by a box of suppositors I arrived at the colonoscopy center at 6:30 AM, definately not completely cleaned out. The nurses just rolled their eyes, "it was my fault", and then grumbled under their breath about "IBS patients". Then they gave me grief about whether I could be pregnent (I was on the pill at the time!) and sent me off to pee in a cup...which I also pooped in since yuk was just dripping out of me and I could barely pee since I couldn't have any liquids 6 hours prior...I handed that to the nurse (LOL). I had not slept at all, was in horrible pain, felt like I was poisoned, and on top of it frantic that the Dr would not be able to due the colonoscopy and I would have to reschedule and go through this all over again, not to mention what I might be charged or insurance wouldn't cover. As it turned out I was "clean enough" and they completed the test. But I had sudden uncontrolled diarhea in the car on the way home and was sick curled up in bed for a week. Any food entering my mouth would immediately put me in severe abdominal pain. But, the GI told me I was perfectly healthy and washed his hands of me, this was back in Jan 2008. It took me months to get back to some level of functional. Sorry that was way to much information. I can really get on a roll over the treatment of IBS'ers by GIs.About 10 years ago I had to do a prep and I think it was 2 bottles of citrate of magnesium and lots of dulcolax pills. And that really did the trick...granted I was up dry heaving in the middle of the night, but I was very clean. This was for a barium enema. It wasn't pleasant, but it didn't put my gut into total distress.Another issue for me is that I have a very sensative gut, and I'm wondering...the anethesia makes you forget the procedure, but I don't think my gut forgot that someone was in there poking around and blowing it full of air...and that too contributed to the pain I went through after the procedure. Previously yet another uncaring GI had tried to perform a Sig on me, and my gut just clamped down and it was all he could do to get the instrument out. I was in agony and all he did was write eat more fiber on a script pad and walk out of the room.I have since heard about a "two day prep" for IBSers, this would be in addition to the usual low res diet you go on prior to the day of prep. Of course it would be a hassle to miss even more work, but the next time that is what I'm going to request. Since I ended up missing a whole week of work due to Miralax and then months trying to get back to some state of functional. I too would be curious if anyone on the forum has done this.AliKaye - Please don't get to stressed...after reading our stories. You will get through this. I think how strong you must be dealing with the level of IBS-C you are at and going to college at the same time. I'm am a little concerned that we are scaring you with the details we are giving you, but then again I want you to be well armed when you speak to your Dr.Joy - I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## chronicallyme (Aug 30, 2001)

Zanne said:


> Joy - how I feel your pain! I'm so sorry you're going through this. And then how the medical staff treats you is infuriating. After my unsuccessful Miralax prep followed by a box of suppositors I arrived at the colonoscopy center at 6:30 AM, definately not completely cleaned out. The nurses just rolled their eyes, "it was my fault", and then grumbled under their breath about "IBS patients". Then they gave me grief about whether I could be pregnent (I was on the pill at the time!) and sent me off to pee in a cup...which I also pooped in since yuk was just dripping out of me and I could barely pee since I couldn't have any liquids 6 hours prior...I handed that to the nurse (LOL). I had not slept at all, was in horrible pain, felt like I was poisoned, and on top of it frantic that the Dr would not be able to due the colonoscopy and I would have to reschedule and go through this all over again, not to mention what I might be charged or insurance wouldn't cover. As it turned out I was "clean enough" and they completed the test. But I had sudden uncontrolled diarhea in the car on the way home and was sick curled up in bed for a week. Any food entering my mouth would immediately put me in severe abdominal pain. But, the GI told me I was perfectly healthy and washed his hands of me, this was back in Jan 2008. It took me months to get back to some level of functional. Sorry that was way to much information. I can really get on a roll over the treatment of IBS'ers by GIs.About 10 years ago I had to do a prep and I think it was 2 bottles of citrate of magnesium and lots of dulcolax pills. And that really did the trick...granted I was up dry heaving in the middle of the night, but I was very clean. This was for a barium enema. It wasn't pleasant, but it didn't put my gut into total distress.Another issue for me is that I have a very sensative gut, and I'm wondering...the anethesia makes you forget the procedure, but I don't think my gut forgot that someone was in there poking around and blowing it full of air...and that too contributed to the pain I went through after the procedure. Previously yet another uncaring GI had tried to perform a Sig on me, and my gut just clamped down and it was all he could do to get the instrument out. I was in agony and all he did was write eat more fiber on a script pad and walk out of the room.I have since heard about a "two day prep" for IBSers, this would be in addition to the usual low res diet you go on prior to the day of prep. Of course it would be a hassle to miss even more work, but the next time that is what I'm going to request. Since I ended up missing a whole week of work due to Miralax and then months trying to get back to some state of functional. I too would be curious if anyone on the forum has done this.AliKaye - Please don't get to stressed...after reading our stories. You will get through this. I think how strong you must be dealing with the level of IBS-C you are at and going to college at the same time. I'm am a little concerned that we are scaring you with the details we are giving you, but then again I want you to be well armed when you speak to your Dr.Joy - I hope you feel better soon.


Thanks for commiserating with me, Zanne. I certainly did not command my body to reject the prep, it just did. I had been able to deal with 2 previous colonoscopies successfully. And I think, in retrospect, I should have hauled myself in that morning (as you did) and maybe the colonoscopy would've been readable. All that for nothing. I hope more people come forward who have had trouble with the preps and I can get a sense of what I should do. I really need to take the test, as they have previously found polyps and it's been 5 years. I'm due. By the way, did you or anyone see the article in 10/29/10 Friday's New York Times about two DNA tests that are in the works? They look promising and one or both might be available in about 2 years. These tests would eliminate the blanket colonoscopy testing of everyone, just those whose DNA tests came back with a positive marker for rectal cancer/polyps. This would be a huge breakthrough, if it happens. The only trouble is, I believe that the GI's make their living doing scopes, and I'm not sure one could get a clear answer from them (My GI group even has an interestt in two endoscopy suites!). We shall see. In the meantime, there is some hope. Is there anyone who has doen the 2 day fast w/2 doses of magnesium citrate and can give me feedback on this? Two days of liquids sounds tortuous, but perhaps less harsh on ones poor IBS-ridddled intestines??


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi again everyone, I got the instructions for my prep today and I have to say, it is making me nervous. Here is what I have to do:Friday, I have to eat a soft diet and take two dulcolax at 5pm.Saturday I am on a full liquid diet all day. -At 12 noon I have to drink 1 bottle of magnesium citrate followed by 8oz water.-At 1pm I am supposed to take a pill called metosolv (which she said is generic for reglan)-At 2pm I have to take the first half of Movi Prep-At 8pm I have to take the second half of the Movi PrepSundayClear liquid diet all day.-At 8am I am supposed to begin the first half of a two-part prep called "Suprep" which I have never heard of before-at 12 noon I am supposed to take 2 dulcolax-at 7pm I am supposed to finish the second half of the suprep.And underlined a bunch with a bunch of stars next to it she wrote "STAY HYDRATED"...but I already knew to do that.Has anyone ever heard of or used Suprep? And doesn't this prep seem a little bit extreme to anyone? I am anxious about taking dulcolax in general because it either works a little bit, or it causes terrible cramps and a really bad reaction that leaves me feeling sick for a couple of days. The fact that this prep involves 4 different types of laxatives is a little scary to me.Also, has anyone ever had to take reglan during a prep, and does it cause any side effects?


----------



## chronicallyme (Aug 30, 2001)

AliKaye said:


> Hi again everyone, I got the instructions for my prep today and I have to say, it is making me nervous. Here is what I have to do:Friday, I have to eat a soft diet and take two dulcolax at 5pm.Saturday I am on a full liquid diet all day. -At 12 noon I have to drink 1 bottle of magnesium citrate followed by 8oz water.-At 1pm I am supposed to take a pill called metosolv (which she said is generic for reglan)-At 2pm I have to take the first half of Movi Prep-At 8pm I have to take the second half of the Movi PrepSundayClear liquid diet all day.-At 8am I am supposed to begin the first half of a two-part prep called "Suprep" which I have never heard of before-at 12 noon I am supposed to take 2 dulcolax-at 7pm I am supposed to finish the second half of the suprep.And underlined a bunch with a bunch of stars next to it she wrote "STAY HYDRATED"...but I already knew to do that.Has anyone ever heard of or used Suprep? And doesn't this prep seem a little bit extreme to anyone? I am anxious about taking dulcolax in general because it either works a little bit, or it causes terrible cramps and a really bad reaction that leaves me feeling sick for a couple of days. The fact that this prep involves 4 different types of laxatives is a little scary to me.Also, has anyone ever had to take reglan during a prep, and does it cause any side effects?


AliKaye,I have never heard of reglan. But I will say that this prep sounds like too much to me. If I do the 2-day liquid diet (I am still waiting to get a copy of it to look over) prep, my understanding is I will only have to drink 2-10 oz bottles of citrate of magnesia, one each night before the prep. That's it, no dulcolax tabs. Again, my understanding is the point of a 2 day fast is there will be less to evacuate, hence less stuff to take. Most people I know just do a one day fast with either the Golytly, Movi Prep, or the mirilax/gatorade concoction that I couldn't tolerate (w/dulcolax tablets).Maybe some other people will have more feedback, but it sounds a little too "thorough" to me, especially with your delicate intestines. But I am not a Dr., so best to voice your concerns to him/her.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

joyb52 said:


> AliKaye,I have never heard of reglan. But I will say that this prep sounds like too much to me. If I do the 2-day liquid diet (I am still waiting to get a copy of it to look over) prep, my understanding is I will only have to drink 2-10 oz bottles of citrate of magnesia, one each night before the prep. That's it, no dulcolax tabs. Again, my understanding is the point of a 2 day fast is there will be less to evacuate, hence less stuff to take. Most people I know just do a one day fast with either the Golytly, Movi Prep, or the mirilax/gatorade concoction that I couldn't tolerate (w/dulcolax tablets).Maybe some other people will have more feedback, but it sounds a little too "thorough" to me, especially with your delicate intestines. But I am not a Dr., so best to voice your concerns to him/her.


That is what I was thinking, it seemed like quite a bit, even with my constipation issues. I figure I will try 1 dulcolax the first time instead of 2, and as soon as I am passing clear liquids I will stop the prep. So if after the first part of the prep it looks like I'm clear, I won't go on to the second part, and I'll just keep drinking clear liquids. I had soup last night and I plan to have soup and soft foods for the next 2 nights so hopefully it won't take forever for the prep to start working. I am also hoping that by taking a dulcolax before starting the prep, it will kind of get the ball rolling. I have never had magnesium citrate before, or reglan, or moviprep...so I am unsure how it will work with my body. I am just ready to get it over with so I can quit thinking about it


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Well...today is the day I start my prep(s).I took 2 Dulcolax last night and they didn't work. I was worried they'd either cause a terrible reaction (like they have been lately) or, just not work. Now I'm not sure which one is better. I was hoping to me mostly cleaned out of the tough stuff before I started drinking all the prep stuff...I am supposed to drink a bottle of Magnesium Citrate at noon, followed by a Reglan tablet at 1, and then at 2 I'm supposed to begin the Moviprep. - - How quickly does Magnesium Citrate usually work? I am going to wait just a bit later to take it, as I have reservations for a hotel room for the next 2 nights but check-in isn't until 3pm. (I live in a dorm, and after explaining what a prep is to my parents they took pity on me)Thanks everyone for the advice so far, I don't know who I would talk to about these things if it wasn't for all of the wonderful people on these boards.


----------

